
Ask HN: What to do when manager starts forcing people out? - THRWAWA20160222
I&#x27;m at an otherwise stable company.  My impression is that my manager is forcing people out of my team one at a time.  It seems to be all of the remote employees.  From what little I know, there seems to be made-up&#x2F;B.S. reasons.  Should I start asking questions?  Should I plan to leave proactively?  Should I stay and see how it goes?
======
CyberFonic
It is hard to answer your question when you give so little details. Are you,
too, a remote employee? Exactly what are those made-up reasons?

Generally it is not a good idea to directly question management. You need to
work out what the agenda might be: cost-reduction, bringing in cheaper
workers, company having cash flow problems, investors pushing for change,
manager trying to impress his bosses?

As you probably know, Yahoo changed the policy on remote work. That was
largely a need by management to see themselves as having a lot of staff and to
be able to lord over them. The mostly hurt morale and things only took turns
for the worst over time.

As a very general rule, I would suggest saving as much as you can so that you
can weather a sudden dismissal. Keep your ears open and your mouth mostly
shut. You don't want to attract a malicious manager's attention. I wouldn't
recommend leaving unless you have a better job to go to or can afford to be
without income for an extended period of time.

